#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  gebeds richting?

## Jennypher1987

Selaam Alaikom

Ik heb een vraagje over de gebeds richting. Ik weet dat je moet bidden richting Mekka, maar welke richting is dat? Zuid, west, noord, oost of daar tussen in? Weet iemand het?

Bedankt

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door Jennypher1987_ 
> *Selaam Alaikom
> 
> Ik heb een vraagje over de gebeds richting. Ik weet dat je moet bidden richting Mekka, maar welke richting is dat? Zuid, west, noord, oost of daar tussen in? Weet iemand het?
> 
> Bedankt*


wa 3alajkum assalam

zuidoost.
je kunt een compast kopen die is speciaal gemaakt voor dat.
die heb ik zelf in bewerwijk gekocht, misschien ook in amsterdam dat kan.  :bril:

----------


## nari

:blij:

----------


## Parabell

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *wa 3alajkum assalam
> 
> zuidoost.
> je kunt een compast kopen die is speciaal gemaakt voor dat.
> die heb ik zelf in bewerwijk gekocht, misschien ook in amsterdam dat kan. *


Je bedoelt toch niet de 'zwarte markt'??  :hardlach:

----------


## Jennypher1987

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *wa 3alajkum assalam
> 
> zuidoost.
> je kunt een compast kopen die is speciaal gemaakt voor dat.
> die heb ik zelf in bewerwijk gekocht, misschien ook in amsterdam dat kan. *





alaikom selaam

o zuidoost dank je, 
een compas die speciaal is gemaakt voor de gebedsrichting? Dat is handig jammer ga ik binnenkort niet naar beverwijk of amsterdam  :verrassing:  . Maar ik weet nu dat het zuid oost is, op school zullen ze wel weten welke richting vanaf daar zuidoost is.  :Smilie:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Parabell_ 
> *Je bedoelt toch niet de 'zwarte markt'?? *


Achter de zwarte markt in Beverwijk (open op zat. & zond.) heb je de zgn oosterse markt.. daar zijn 3 verschillende tokos die van alles en nogwat verkopen.. bidkleedjes, dingen voor aan de muur, bandjes etc.. maar ook die speciale kompassen.. erg makkelijk.. er staat in een boekje hoe je het moet aflezen.. elk land heeft een ander aantal graden waar je op moet letten.. dus als je naar australie reist kan je hem meenemen en daar ook gebruiken!!

----------


## Hninanl

Salaam,

Klopt inderdaad. Je kunt de kompas overigens ook bij sommige online winkels kopen, scheelt je misschien een tripje amsterdam en/of beverwijk.

----------


## Jennypher1987

> _Geplaatst door Hninanl_ 
> *Salaam,
> 
> Klopt inderdaad. Je kunt de kompas overigens ook bij sommige online winkels kopen, scheelt je misschien een tripje amsterdam en/of beverwijk.*








Alaikom selam

ok bedankt, dan weet ik dat. Ik had laatst in de weekend een lezing bijgewoond in de moskee. Waar ze vertelde over het gebed en dat als je het niet op de juiste tijden verricht het niet wordt geaccepteerd (behalve als je het vergeten bent). Wat ik een tijdje deed is dat ik alles inhaalde als ik van school terug kwam , wat dus niet de bedoeling is. De lezing greep me echt aan, dat ik nu op school wil gaan bidden maar dan moet ik wel de juiste richting weten. Ik loop stage en daar mag ik wel bidden  :Smilie:  en dat doe ik samen met een andere zuster maar op school ken ik niemand met wie ik kan gaan bidden dus moet ik het zelf regelen, wat ik eerst niet durfde, maar nu kan ik er helemaal tegenaan :Smilie:

----------


## Hninanl

Alhamdoulilah zuster,

Moge Allah je sterken in je Imaan en je leven verlichten!

Assalamou Alaikoum

----------


## xslaniet

> _Geplaatst door Jennypher1987_ 
> *Alaikom selam
> 
> maar dan moet ik wel de juiste richting weten.*


Als je nou wat minder bit en wat meer opledt op sgool ,had je geweten waar Mekka ligd.

----------


## Jennypher1987

> _Geplaatst door xslaniet_ 
> *Als je nou wat minder bit en wat meer opledt op sgool ,had je geweten waar Mekka ligd.*








Ik zeg net dat ik niet op school bidt, maar van plan ben dat te gaan doen, dus als ze op school aandacht hadden besteed aan wat waar ligt had ik het zeker mee gepikt, omdat ik altijd wel aanwezig was! 
Ga jij nou maar eerst de nederlandse taal leren en kom me maar daarna 'aanvallen' op wat ik niet weet.

----------


## Hninanl

:ole:

----------


## NLvrouw

> Waar ze vertelde over het gebed en dat als je het niet op de juiste tijden verricht het niet wordt geaccepteerd (behalve als je het vergeten bent).


Mensen, mensen, een beetje zelfspot kan toch wel?
Waarom alles zo zwaar?
Ik vind het wel beeeeeeeetje raar, als de tijd niet goed is dan telt het niet, als je het vergeet wel!
Lijkt me ook in tegenspraak: je vergeet het en doet het gauw. Dat is niet de juiste tijd.
En......... stel dat je horloge niet goed loopt dan doe je het verkeerd.
Dat lijkt me minder erg dat het vergeten! Want dan was je met je gedachten ergens anders.
Keep smiling plse ;o))))

----------


## Jennypher1987

> _Geplaatst door NLvrouw_ 
> *Mensen, mensen, een beetje zelfspot kan toch wel?
> Waarom alles zo zwaar?
> Ik vind het wel beeeeeeeetje raar, als de tijd niet goed is dan telt het niet, als je het vergeet wel!
> Lijkt me ook in tegenspraak: je vergeet het en doet het gauw. Dat is niet de juiste tijd.
> Maar dan ben je het vergeten, het bewust nalaten van het gebed is een zonde.     
> En......... stel dat je horloge niet goed loopt dan doe je het verkeerd.
> Een horloge die iets meer dan een uur verkeerd loopt  Want de tijd dat je het ene gebed mag verichtten, loopt tot het andere gebed. Soms is de tijd tussen 2 gebeden meer dan een uur. Dus dan heb je in principe iets meer dan een uur voordat je het gebed !moet! hebben verricht.     
> Dat lijkt me minder erg dat het vergeten! Want dan was je met je gedachten ergens anders.
> ...


   :blij:

----------


## NLvrouw

> Aan echt vergeten kan je niks doen, bv je was met iets bezig en vergeet de tijd. Daar kan je toch niks aan doen.


Nou het lijkt me een flinke misser als je de tijd was vergeten omdat je met wat anders bezig was ;o)))

 :wohaa:

----------


## Jennypher1987

> _Geplaatst door NLvrouw_ 
> *Nou het lijkt me een flinke misser als je de tijd was vergeten omdat je met wat anders bezig was ;o)))
> 
> *









hoezo  :cheefbek:

----------


## NLvrouw

Ik plaag je maar wat ;o)
Maar ff serieus: als je per ongeluk op de verkeerd tijd bidt dat geldt het niet, (je horloge kan ook opeens stilstaan als de batterij leeg is) terwijl als je het vergeet (dus zonder na te denken dat je moest bidden) dat geldt het wel.

----------


## Jennypher1987

> _Geplaatst door NLvrouw_ 
> *Ik plaag je maar wat ;o)
> Maar ff serieus: als je per ongeluk op de verkeerd tijd bidt dat geldt het niet, (je horloge kan ook opeens stilstaan als de batterij leeg is) terwijl als je het vergeet (dus zonder na te denken dat je moest bidden) dat geldt het wel.*









 :blozen:  Per ongeluk is niet bewust, het gaat erom dat je het bewust nalaat. Zoals je bv op school zit en de tijd voor het gebed breekt aan maar je denkt nee joh ben te verlegen om op school te gaan bidden ik haal het wel thuis in. Nee dat mag niet, Maar als je het vergeet, verslaapt, per ongeluk dat zijn allemaal aspecten waar je weinig aan kan doen. 

Allah swt weet het beter.

----------


## NLvrouw

OK, ik snap het.
Vraagje: krijg je ''straf'' als je niet bidt? Dit dan even vanuit het standpunt dat je 5x per dag moet bidden.

----------


## Jennypher1987

> _Geplaatst door NLvrouw_ 
> *OK, ik snap het.
> Vraagje: krijg je ''straf'' als je niet bidt? Dit dan even vanuit het standpunt dat je 5x per dag moet bidden.*









Het bidden is 1 van de 5 zuilen van het geloof, als je niet bidt is je geloof niet compleet en bega je zondes.

----------


## NLvrouw

Jennipher, ik ga er zonder meer vanuit dat je helemaal deugt en een goed mens bent. En ik denk dat je daarmee allang je plekje in de hemel verdiend hebt.

----------


## sjo

> _Geplaatst door NLvrouw_ 
> *Jennipher, ik ga er zonder meer vanuit dat je helemaal deugt en een goed mens bent. En ik denk dat je daarmee allang je plekje in de hemel verdiend hebt.*


Hier lijkt theologisch nogal wat op af te dingen . Maar ze lijkt me ook een schatje, en jij gunt haar een goed plekje. Ook lief van je.

Gelukkig hangt het hiervan niet af. Het zou er beroerd uitzien voor mensen die wat ondeugdelijker zijn, en het moeten hebben van genade.

gr.
sjo

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door NLvrouw_ 
> *Ik plaag je maar wat ;o)
> Maar ff serieus: als je per ongeluk op de verkeerd tijd bidt dat geldt het niet, (je horloge kan ook opeens stilstaan als de batterij leeg is) terwijl als je het vergeet (dus zonder na te denken dat je moest bidden) dat geldt het wel.*


Voor Magrib heb je geen horloge nodig , dat is het avond gebed.. en die moet je doen als de zon +/- 15 min. onder is. 

Trouwens, overal hangen klokken... 

Het gaat om de intentie , die het het belangrijkst.

----------


## elmorro

> _Geplaatst door xslaniet_ 
> *Als je nou wat minder bit en wat meer opledt op sgool ,had je geweten waar Mekka ligd.*


bit? of bedoel je bidt. je weet toch. bid, bidden.

----------


## elmorro

> _Geplaatst door NLvrouw_ 
> *Mensen, mensen, een beetje zelfspot kan toch wel?
> Waarom alles zo zwaar?
> Ik vind het wel beeeeeeeetje raar, als de tijd niet goed is dan telt het niet, als je het vergeet wel!
> Lijkt me ook in tegenspraak: je vergeet het en doet het gauw. Dat is niet de juiste tijd.
> En......... stel dat je horloge niet goed loopt dan doe je het verkeerd.
> Dat lijkt me minder erg dat het vergeten! Want dan was je met je gedachten ergens anders.
> Keep smiling plse ;o))))*


volgens mij ben je blond.

een gokje.

----------


## sjo

> _Geplaatst door elmorro_ 
> *volgens mij ben je blond.
> 
> een gokje.*


blond ? blondt toch ? je weet wel.....blond, blonden, blont , blondt...

gr.
sjo

----------


## NLvrouw

Blond ja met blauwe ogen. Jij zeker zwarte krulletjes, bruine ogen en een leren jasje?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door NLvrouw_ 
> *Blond ja met blauwe ogen. Jij zeker zwarte krulletjes, bruine ogen en een leren jasje?*


Dames en heren .. de tussenstand : 

1:1

----------


## NLvrouw

Hihi  :lachu:

----------


## elmorro

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *blond ? blondt toch ? je weet wel.....blond, blonden, blont , blondt...
> 
> gr.
> sjo*


hoor je zelf. ze hebben ook Nederlandse lessen hoor ik raad je aan om er een te volgen.

of probeer je alleen maar grappig te zijn. nou het is je dus niet gelukt om mij aan het lachen te krijgen.

----------


## elmorro

> _Geplaatst door NLvrouw_ 
> *Blond ja met blauwe ogen. Jij zeker zwarte krulletjes, bruine ogen en een leren jasje?*


nee je bent helaas geen goede gokster. maar.. laat maar voor de rest ga ik er niet op in.

----------


## NLvrouw

Goedenmorgen elmorro ;o)
Niet zo goed geslapen schat ik? 
Je reageert zo licht geraakt. Als jij slechts op een posting kan reageren met: volgens mij ben je blond, dan kan je die reactie verwachten van me. Moet je me maar niet uitdagen hehehehe.
Om een goed NL spreekwoord te gebruiken: wie kaatst kan de bal verwachten.
Ik wens je een prettige dag  :grote grijns:

----------


## michiel mans

Stel, je bidt naar het zuid-westen en je doet dit staand. Hoort Allah de almachtige je dan niet? Wat is de logica van deze regels?

----------


## Hninanl

Het bidden met het aangezicht richting Mekka is een gebod van Allah SWT voor alle moslims overal ter wereld. Dit is geopenbaard na de nachtelijke hemelreis van onze geliefde profeet Mohammed SAW.

Echter, wanneer men zich vergist of niet weet waar het zuid-oosten zich bevindt geldt:

2.115. En aan Allah behoort het Oosten en het Westen; waarheen gij u ook wendt, daar zal het aangezicht van Allah zijn. Zeker, Allah is Alomvattend, Alwetend.

Vrede

----------


## michiel mans

> En aan Allah behoort het Oosten en het Westen; waarheen gij u ook wendt, daar zal het aangezicht van Allah zijn. Zeker, Allah is Alomvattend, Alwetend.


Dat bedoel ik dus, vanwaar het gebod als hij het toch wel hoort. Sorry het blijft me een kompleet raadsel hoe mensen zo rotsvast in de grootste flauwekul gespeend van bewijs en welke vorm van logica dan ook kunnen blijven geloven anno 2004.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Hninanl_ 
> *Het bidden met het aangezicht richting Mekka is een gebod van Allah SWT voor alle moslims overal ter wereld. Dit is geopenbaard na de nachtelijke hemelreis van onze geliefde profeet Mohammed SAW.
> 
> *


En als je nu op de maan zit??
of in een vligtuig??

----------


## sjo

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *En als je nu op de maan zit??
> of in een vligtuig??*



Of in een draaimolen ? Of in hartje Mekka ?

gr.
sjo

----------


## sjo

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *Of in een draaimolen ? Of in hartje Mekka ?
> 
> gr.
> sjo*


Of in Eilat ? Dan lig je met je togus naar Al Quds.

gr.
sjo

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *Of in Eilat ? Dan lig je met je togus naar Al Quds.
> 
> gr.
> sjo*


Dat zal wel Friesland zijn??

----------

